# Problems



## FordJubilee15 (Apr 8, 2015)

Just rebuilt a NAA jubilee and rewired it, once i hooked up the battery cables the tractor started trying to turn over by itself with out me hitting the ignition or even the key being on. Advice or diagrams ?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy FordJubilee15,

See *Fedup's* response a post entitled "1963 Ford 2000 electrical question" written by jkoll3. Presently two posts down from your's.

Your starter solenoid may be grounded, or your starter pushbutton may be grounded.


----------

